# Why are men's hands so attractive?



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What's up with men's hands? You know? Like now that I've become aware how common
it is among women to find them attractive - and it was only recently on this website that I did actually realise - I've realised how often I focus on them and I'm much more aware of my doing so and how central they are. And then guys playing piano or fiddling with a pencil or something look more attractive.. Also long fingers... And like gloves on hands sometimes - oh my god! Guys pulling gloves off their hands but really slowly like off each finger or something like that... This is a whole thing. 

mm fine motor skills?

Oh all right, guys, you can talk about female hands too if you want and I'll throw in feet too since guys seem to like them more typically (just based on anecdotal evidence.)

But it's like hands though :lol you know? Wtf. (feet too though actually, what is up with both those things?)

I thought about making some kind of poll but I couldn't be bothered and haven't slept - as you can see by the fact this thread exists, and that I am posting it at 07:47 gmt

I'm going to reread this later and be like what the **** did you do Persephone? You know we have rules that you don't listen to about this ****. And then I'll go and drink some tea.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its not. At least mine. I my nails are too long for a guy.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Both my hands are callused and have ripped skin. Not really that attractive.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have sexy hands with long fingers. Now kneel in front of my seductive power, women! :idea:yes


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

You would swoon over my hands, long slender strong fingers from playing guitar, and they're super soft from working as a chef. They have some scars from burns and knives though.

But I guess I could kind of understand this. Hands a mans livelihood, they're very important. Kind of like breasts on women Lol.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine are all veiny and rather Skeletor like. My finger nails are dirty and my right middle finger is flatter and has a nice scar near the tip from where the doctor sewed it back together a few years ago (Smashing!)! :eyes


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Soon everyone will post pictures of their hands.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

sad vlad said:


> Soon everyone will post pictures of their hands.


I've posted mine a couple times in the past on SAS already. They're lying around somewhere here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have such ugly hands, they are crooked and bleh. I was dealt a nasty blow but God himself, the ****.


----------



## Gohmer (Aug 28, 2013)

My sister says my fingers look like spider legs because in comparison to my body they are just freakishly large. I think they look like women's hands.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

scooby said:


> I've posted mine a couple times in the past on SAS already. They're lying around somewhere here.


I was just thinking to make a thread. I haven't seen one on this matter since I am in here.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

sad vlad said:


> I was just thinking to make a thread. I haven't seen one on this matter since I am in here.


Here's the thread where my hands are in as well as others.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-hand-202229/

There's another thread where my hand is in, its a picture of a ripped open callus though which might not be appealing to people.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

scooby said:


> Here's the thread where my hands are in as well as others.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-hand-202229/
> 
> There's another thread where my hand is in, its a picture of a ripped open callus though which might not be appealing to people.


I didn't see it so I have made a new one. :blank


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The size and shape of your hands is related to how much testosterone you are exposed to in the womb. Big veiny hands with a ring finger that is longer than your index finger means you were exposed to a lot of testosterone.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mine are not,pretty that is


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Big, strong, flexible hands.. *swoon*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have pretty big hands. They're not like, super meaty (lol) but I have long fingers and a fairly large hand frame. The skin is smooth and nice. My hands could pass for pretty feminine if I had longer, more shapely nails.

Sometimes I see the hands of cute boys/girls and think 'I'd like to hold them...'


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

How do you like this hand


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I LOVE girl's hands ^^

For some reason, the more of: slim long fingers, smaller palms, long nail beds, etc. she has, the more physically feminine and attractive.

Hands like these though :3


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyway, I tend not to believe that attraction to things is inherent, I think it's from some exposure growing up to hands in a sexualized or attractive way, and it just so happens that this is a pretty shared experience among women. I think because hands are your means to affect the outside world, and men are valued for how they affect the world, building things, playing instruments, holding our hands to feel safe, even fighting/punching. It's also extremely common to see men's hands in advertisements, you never see a man with his hands down and out of scene, they're always actively doing something, even if there's nothing to do you'll see his hand at chest level holding his jacket. That's not to say this is what you're thinking when you see hands, but rather just why the focus on hands developed, and now you just admire the shape or movement of the hands.

Feet I would think about the same way, what is the shared experience or representation that guys have that put a focus on women's feet. I'm going to have to blame advertisements again, and being exposed to so much foot obsession in shoe commercials. Or maybe it's because children are often carefree and barefoot, and with smaller feet, and so women's small exposed feet remind them of very young girls.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*how things look*

are for women to like

I care all about what the muscles can do. Not the bulkiness / fatness

Lifting myself from hands, pushing or pulling things
this development improves. Less bulk can make us more efficient
Just like a well-designed database

how fast, how long the time and how far I can run

girlies' little mits. I found out from a friend she was 10 years younger. I thought maybe


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've always known this about hands. That's why I put my hand in my avatar. You might think I'm waving but I'm actually just showing you my sexy hand and getting you ladies all light headed like they get in old movies. Then you'll faint and some dashing guy with a moustache will have to catch you. Or if your on your own you might crack your head open against the coffee table.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

when I have photos of me when girlies wrap their arms around me with little hands grasping my back

and hair looks good from behind


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I like womens feet more than their hands (although I do like their hands a lot). Just something about them :mushy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now these are interesting hands


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

scooby said:


> Both my hands are callused and have ripped skin. Not really that attractive.


Calluses make your hands more manly


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ahh don't get me started on sexy man hands <3


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think I've ever really been particularly entranced by a guy's hands until I noticed that the guy I'm with now has hands that basically dwarf mine. I've always felt that I had big hands, which I didn't like, so the fact that his hands make me feel like mine are tiny turned out to be surprisingly attractive. :lol


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I have small girly hands so no... but my thumb is pretty flexible, and double jointed. I can bend them into weird positions  Is that a redeeming factor?


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

typemismatch said:


> I've always known this about hands. That's why I put my hand in my avatar.


Zippy could show a glimpse of his elbow and it would still be the most sexy, awe inspiring avatar know to mankind. He was build like that, a God amongst mere men.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I think I have good ones for a guy


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hairy hands with long, thin chicken fingers. Not so attractive.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I like elegant hands with longish fingers and a bit sharp (visible) knuckles.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Gosshhhh. I was thinking about this earlier when I posted in that hand-thread.

I like hands like these


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

^Mhmm mhmm mhmm yes :yes


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Mlochail said:


> I LOVE girl's hands ^^
> 
> For some reason, the more of: slim long fingers, smaller palms, long nail beds, etc. she has, the more physically feminine and attractive.
> 
> Hands like these though :3


I'm not a fan of long nails on women they creep me out.. Maybe because subconsciously I think about the damage they can do if I inadvertently piss her off? :hide


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> I'm not a fan of long nails on women they creep me out.. Maybe because subconsciously I think about the damage they can do if I inadvertently piss her off? :hide


The scratches they leave on your back when you make them a little too happy too


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Idk, but I love them. They look so masculine. :heart


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's nice to know that things about ourselves we may feel are unremarkable can be attractive to the opposite sex.


I think that's one of the reasons people can underestimate how attractive they might be to the opposite sex - it's almost impossible for heterosexual people to fully understand what it's like to be attracted to their gender.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I have stupidly small girly hands like in the above picture but without the long nails.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Guys need to start sending hand pics instead of dick pics.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


>


:haha


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> :haha


Well, he is a cat.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Anduin said:


> I have stupidly small girly hands like in the above picture but without the long nails. Just another friendly reminder that I'm unattractive.


Some girls find delicate aka feminine hands attractive.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

???? they're wicked ugly lol


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Used to have more feminine hands than females.. baby skin soft... lol when female touched them, they would go.. "whoa u have soo soft skin..!" ...after 5 years of tough manual work.. they don't look so young anymore..

Worked in cold and wet place... thus so red..










Innerside half leathery now...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know, mine are kind of soft and feminine.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

My picture will make you change your mind on hands, though. Who wants mid-digit hair?


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Mlochail said:


> Some girls find delicate aka feminine hands attractive.


I've never heard any girl say that, but I'm happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Anduin said:


> I've never heard any girl say that, but I'm happy to be proved wrong.


Pure BS. Some girls are good at lying.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I like girls hands where the nails are cut back. Long nails aren't nice. Fake plastic nails are nasty. I'd throw horse **** at girls with fake plastic nails. Then I'd go over and tell them very politely the reason for my horse **** throwing escapade.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> Guys need to start sending hand pics instead of dick pics.


Yes they should lol!

Men's hands are just so yummy! They're masculine and bigger than my hands, I love that. I especially like when I shake their big manly hand and get to feel how gentle he is even though he could like, crush my little lady fingers.

I am so turned on right now.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Most common compliment I guet about mine is that they're "soft". I don't even know if that's a good thing or not, haha.










I love women's hands too, especially when they have soft skin and their nails are painted all pretty-like. I don't have the biggest hands in the world so I like it when women have smallish hands so I dont feel self-conscious about her hand being bigger than mine when I hold it. I love women's feet too, moreso than hands actually.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Men like women's feet, women like men's hands. Just the way it is.

Men are conditioned to believe that all their sexual desires are dirty and shameful, though, so they call their attraction to feet a "fetish". Women aren't allowed to have sexual desires, so their attraction to hands isn't even sexual. They're both exactly the same thing, though.



Shameful said:


> Anyway, I tend not to believe that attraction to things is inherent, I think it's from some exposure growing up to hands in a sexualized or attractive way


Where does sexual attraction come from, Shameful? Is it socially constructed as well? Why is it hard to believe that most women are just attracted to men's hands and most men to women's feet? We're attracted to other body parts. Not everything is a product of socialization. I'm living proof of that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thedood said:


> Most common compliment I guet about mine is that they're "soft". I don't even know if that's a good thing or not, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once at a club when I was unfortunately dragged to the dance floor I got "omg your hands are so soft!" before she grabbed her friend shouting "feel his hands, they're so soft!". I asked if she'd only ever dated a metal file. I feel pretty emasculated when I get that comment though.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Once at a club when I was unfortunately dragged to the dance floor I got "omg your hands are so soft!" before she grabbed her friend shouting "feel his hands, they're so soft!". I asked if she'd only ever dated a metal file. I feel pretty emasculated when I get that comment though.


Totally get how that could feel emasculating.

Kind of like the one time I got "Your hands are so soft, they're like women's hands" and then she asked me if I moisturized them.

Needless to say, I've had manlier feeling moments. :blank

(for the record, I do have never moisturized my hands, haha)


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> You would swoon over my hands, long slender strong fingers from playing guitar, and they're super soft from working as a chef. They have some scars from burns and knives though.
> 
> But I guess I could kind of understand this. Hands a mans livelihood, they're very important. Kind of like breasts on women Lol.


LOL

You're going to regret this .


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

truant said:


> Men like women's feet, women like men's hands. Just the way it is.
> 
> Men are conditioned to believe that all their sexual desires are dirty and shameful, though, so they call their attraction to feet a "fetish". Women aren't allowed to have sexual desires, so their attraction to hands isn't even sexual. They're both exactly the same thing, though.


Exactly. Btw, it's pretty common for gay men to have attraction to men's feet, so that's kinda interesting,


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ohh feet are not my thing... I dunno.. I find female ears very attractive..

someone plz make a thread...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

truant said:


> Men like women's feet, women like men's hands. Just the way it is.


I dont really like the sight of feet of any one to be honest.... and I just about tolerate my own. feet are ugly, sweaty, freaky, weird and unsymmetrical.

hey! i have nice hands. nice youthful, soft, and perfectively looked after hands. nice nails the lot..... women... please swoon immediately LOL.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

truant said:


> Where does sexual attraction come from, Shameful? Is it socially constructed as well? Why is it hard to believe that most women are just attracted to men's hands and most men to women's feet? We're attracted to other body parts. Not everything is a product of socialization. I'm living proof of that.


I do think that pretty much everything related to sex and attraction is socially constructed. People want to touch each other and have their genitals stimulated, and that's pretty much it. Everything added on top of that is probably not part of our nature but trained into us. Most of what we find attractive is not universal, I'm not even sure you're right about "most" men finding feet attractive, foot fetish is the most common body part fetish, but there's no reason to think most men have a body part fetish. And attraction is heavily culture dependent, not every culture has such a breast obsession like America does.

I know when people get criticized or shamed for liking something, it's tempting to want to respond to the critics by justifying it as natural, or especially, as biological, party because of this assumption we have as natural=good and unnatural=bad, and partly because it means they don't have to change or examine themselves. I think that's the wrong way to respond and it's a lazy way of responding. I didn't call sexual interest in feet or hands bad by saying it's socially conditioned, I'm pretty neutral towards it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> ohh feet are not my thing... I dunno.. I find female ears very attractive..
> 
> someone plz make a thread...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Exactly. Btw, it's pretty common for gay men to have attraction to men's feet, so that's kinda interesting,


Oh, that is interesting. I didn't know that.



KILOBRAVO said:


> I dont really like the sight of feet of any one to be honest.... and I just about tolerate my own. feet are ugly, sweaty, freaky, weird and unsymmetrical.


It's just statistically common, lots of men don't have any interest in feet.



Shameful said:


> I know when people get criticized or shamed for liking something, it's tempting to want to respond to the critics by justifying it as natural, or especially, as biological, party because of this assumption we have as natural=good and unnatural=bad, and partly because it means they don't have to change or examine themselves. I think that's the wrong way to respond and it's a lazy way of responding. I didn't call sexual interest in feet or hands bad by saying it's socially conditioned, I'm pretty neutral towards it.


Being sexually excited by any part of a person's anatomy is a-ok. I know. I examined myself and that's what myself told me. I like lips and tongues, myself. Thank God no one remembers to cover them.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

truant said:


> Being sexually excited by any part of a person's anatomy is a-ok.


I'm not sure what your point is, did you somehow think I was suggesting otherwise?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


>


lol shes a wrestler?


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think mens hands are attractive, but I like womens hands more than their feet.

edit - tho i dont like long nails.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> lol shes a wrestler?


Ronda Rousey. Ufc fighter. 










Btw she has nice hands too


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> Ronda Rousey. Ufc fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm why does she have mans arms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> ohh feet are not my thing... I dunno.. *I find female ears very attractive..*


 I like feet but I LOVE ears!

I like when women have dirty fingernails (and toenails), for some weird reason.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ...but I LOVE ears!


:yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> Being sexually excited by any part of a person's anatomy is a-ok. I know. I examined myself and that's what myself told me. I like lips and tongues, myself. Thank God no one remembers to cover them.


 I'm into teeth too. There are gazillions of pics of women smiling all over the place. I think maybe that one is a little more off the beaten path. I mean, yeah. People do notice teeth but not really in a "OMG you have such amazing teeth!" kind of way. I do sometimes wonder if it's more common than I think it is and people just don't talk about it because it sounds weird. :lol

Of course I like lips too because they frame the teeth. Teeth can be more or less attracted simply by the way they're framed.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My left hand is scarred and has a slight birthmark and an angel kiss on my index, and is currently blistered at the pink knuckle because of the cold. My right hand has recent nicks from work and an angel kiss on its pinky.

That attractive enough? Pff. Heh.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> hmm why does she have mans arms?


Hmm, probably a side effect from having to beat other chicks faces for a living. :hide


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Marko3 said:


> hmm why does she have mans arms?


So that she can put you in an arm bar.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> So that she can put you in an arm bar.


hehe oki


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Shameful said:


> I'm not sure what your point is, did you somehow think I was suggesting otherwise?


Nothing I say makes any sense. You know that already, Shameful.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm into teeth too. There are gazillions of pics of women smiling all over the place. I think maybe that one is a little more off the beaten path. I mean, yeah. People do notice teeth but not really in a "OMG you have such amazing teeth!" kind of way. I do sometimes wonder if it's more common than I think it is and people just don't talk about it because it sounds weird. :lol
> 
> Of course I like lips too because they frame the teeth. Teeth can be more or less attracted simply by the way they're framed.


It's probably because you were exposed to social conditioning that sexualizes women's teeth. That's what all those toothpaste ads are about. 4 out of 5 dentists approve of your fetish.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

truant said:


> Nothing I say makes any sense. You know that already, Shameful.
> 
> It's probably because you were exposed to social conditioning that sexualizes women's teeth. That's what all those toothpaste ads are about. 4 out of 5 dentists approve of your fetish.


Haha I wanted to click *like* on this post.

I must admit though, nice teeth on a girl does an awful lot for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> *It's probably because you were exposed to social conditioning that sexualizes women's teeth.* That's what all those toothpaste ads are about. *4 out of 5 dentists approve of your fetish.*


 Actually, mine's a bit strange. I'm drawn more to women with "imperfect" teeth. Sure, I suppose "perfect" teeth are desirable when it comes to practical concerns like keeping them clean and actually using them. I like uneven teeth because I like different. That's one sure way a woman can stand out in a society such as this one.

Nothing wrong with perfectly straight ones and sometimes they look great but generally? It's "normal" so there's nothing unique about them. They just blend into the landscape.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Agreed on the long fingers thing.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dainty feminine hands on women are attractive. Never been attracted to a man's hands.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

they are actually very attractive, along with their forearms.

calves are also really attractive, im pretty sure i have a calve fetish, its one of the sexiest things i find in a guy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Omg yass so sexy I want them all over muh body


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Much masturbation is the reason.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I like sucking on men's big toes. Mmmmmmmmm.

Imo people's hands in general are quite masculine. Even the most feminine hands are a sort of masculine shape, somehow - wide or something. They are wrinkly too, which seems less bothersome to people on men than on women. Maybe they are a good way to predict bone structure and therefore physical capability and athleticism.

But feet can be quite feminine because when you bend them they have this hourglass, curvy shape and they can be quite dainty and narrow and smooth and soft.

Those are just thoughts, I really have no idea, but I think some research should be put in to this.

It really is lovely to see the fingers of a man I like and imagine them in certain places (like inside my cardigan tickling my tummy).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

They wuz born that way.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Choking fantasies


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Well personally it's because I think of how good it would feel inside me


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

So that's why girls like being spanked.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

a girl's hand is more soft though o:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't really find men's hands attractive, but I love this scene from the pianist. It was an incredibly moving part of the movie. My guess is your attraction to men's hands, is that we express a lot of our work, our very being, through our hands.






I have an awesome video, which plays Gary Jules rendition of "mad world" using clips from this movie, which shows the main character playing while he is healthy, then it fades into this scene, which is really moving. I wanted to share it with you, but I could not find it unfortunately.

Hands to me are not sexually attractive, but I do find them memorizing as it is the medium that so many people use to express themselves.


----------

